# 4 weeks postpartum - i think i started my period?



## bananapancakes (Apr 12, 2009)

It has only been 4 weeks since i gave birth and i am pretty sure i started my period.. I am a little concerned because it is SO heavy and there are lots of blood clots. I didn't get my period for a year with my first and so this is new to me. Should i be more concerned? This is my period and not more postpartum bleeding..? Just as I thought i was done and didn't have to wear these nasty pads anymore, I started bleeding again, and A LOT. I also started taking the pill again last week, which probably has something to do with it as well. I wouldn't think anything of it normally i don't think if it wasn't so heavy.. I have always had moderately light periods so this is not normal for me.. I REALLY want to wear a tampon but i know you arent supposed to until 6 weeks..

Has anyone else started their cycle this early after birth? This most likely isn't anything more than my period, is it?


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I don't know what it is for you but I did start regular cycles again at 4 weeks with my first 2 births. My last birth gave me 6 months







So it's possible. I'm not sure why you shouldn't wear a tampon if you are comfortable doing so. You know your body better than anyone else so you are certainly qualified to decide to wear a tampon or not.

Before my first birth I had short and painful periods with fairly light flow. After my first birth my periods got longer, were not so painful anymore and had heavy flow.

Giving birth can definitely change your cycles and of course the pill could be effecting things too.

Laura


----------

